# اريد دليل قاطع على ان المسيحية هي الحق



## anass1 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

سلام انا اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية . ولكن اريد دليل قاطع على ان المسيحية هي الحق.و شكرا


----------



## grges monir (20 أكتوبر 2013)

سؤالك دونت ميكس على رايىء مرسى
عاوز تعتنق المسيحية لية مدام انت لسة مش تعرف حاجة عنها ومش متاكد منها


----------



## fredyyy (20 أكتوبر 2013)

anass1 قال:


> سلام انا اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية .
> ولكن اريد دليل قاطع على ان المسيحية هي الحق.و شكرا




anass1 *مرة أخري ... مرحبًا *

*شكرًا لأشواقك الحلوة ... بس ممكن نظبط الطلبة *

*مشتاق أعيش المسيحية ... هي حلوة؟ ... وهكون بأتصرف إذاي؟ *

*نعلم أن المسيحية لا ُتعتنق ... لأنها ليست كديانات الناس *

*في المسيحية إحنا ما بنقدمش فروض وننصرف لحالنا *

*إليِّ بيطلب المسيحية ... يجد المسيح فيها *

*وأول حاجة بتحصل التغييييييير *


*المسيح في المسيحية يجعلك أمام الله بار *
*لأنه دفع دين الخطية ... يملِّّكك الحياة الأبدية *
*يعطيك سلام من جهة العفو من سلطان الخطية *
*لن تكون عبد إبليس أبدًا بل عبد ليه وتبقى إبن لله *
*وما يبحث عنه الإنسان ... كره للخطية وحب لبر الله *
*يزودك بقوة إلهية للتغلب على العيش في الخطية مرة أخرى *
*يعطيك صلاحية لتشجيع الناس ومحبة ليهم لم تكن تمتلكها من قبل *

*الله أبونا في قصره روائع لن تراها وأنت بالخارج إدخل لترى بنفسك *

.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 أكتوبر 2013)

ابنى الحبيب
اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك
اعلم انك فى حالة من الشك وانك بعد السنين الطويلة التى قضيتها من عمرك فى الاسلام
تريد ان تريح ضميرك وتتاكد هل المسيحية دين الحق ام لا
ابنى الحبيب نعم المسيحية هى دين الحق ارجوك انظر حولك وقارن
بين المسيحية والاديان الاخرى
المسيحية هى محبة وسلام والاديان الاخرى انت ترى القتل والارهاب
المسيحة صدق وامانة والاديان الاخرى كذب وخيانة
المسيحة لم تنتشر بالسيف مثل الاديان الاخرى لم يقوم يسوع المسيح
باى غزوات او فتوحات
الموضوع كبير جدا
بس تاكد ان المسيحية هى الدين الحق
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## anass1 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ابنى الحبيب
> 
> 
> بين المسيحية والاديان الاخرى
> ...


اين المحبة و السلام في المسيحية. في دخول الاروبيون وهم في ذلك العصر مسيحيون قاموا بابادة السكان الاصليين الهنود الحمر.
اين الصدق و الامانة في المسيحية . لا يوجدان. و هذا ما يظهر في هذا المنتدى  الكذب و اخفاء الحقائق . 
المسيح لم تدم حياته على الارض اكثر حوالي 3 سنوات هل في هذه المدة تريد ان يقوم بالغزوات ههههههههه و اتباعه قليلون جدا


----------



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2013)

anass1 قال:


> اين المحبة و السلام في المسيحية. في دخول الاروبيون
> وهم في ذلك العصر مسيحيون قاموا بابادة السكان الاصليين الهنود الحمر.


 
*ومن قال لك أن هؤلاء مسيحيين *

*المسيحي الحقيقي لا يقتل ولا يبيد أحد *

*المسيح قال كده : أتيت لتكون لهم حياة *
يوحنا 10 : 10 
السارق لا يأتي إلا ليسرق ويذبح ويهلك 
وأما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل.
​*المسيح لمس النعش فوقف الحاملون ... وأعطي الميت حياة *
لوقا 7 : 14 
ثم تقدم *ولمس* النعش فوقف الحاملون. *فقال*: أيها الشاب* لك أقول قم*.
​*إذاً المسيح يُحيي ... والقاتلون هم سراق الحياة وليس لهم علاقة بالمسيح المُحيي *
 




anass1 قال:


> اين الصدق و الامانة في المسيحية . لا يوجدان. و هذا ما يظهر في هذا المنتدى الكذب و اخفاء الحقائق .


 
*لا لا لا *

*الصدق والأمانة موجودين في المسيحية ... فقط إخلع نظارتك السوداء *

*كده إتهام بدون دليل ... قيِّم المسيحية من خلال الإنجيل وليس من تصرفات البعض الخاطئة *





anass1 قال:


> المسيح لم تدم حياته على الارض اكثر حوالي 3 سنوات
> هل في هذه المدة تريد ان يقوم بالغزوات ههههههههه و اتباعه قليلون جدا


 
*خدمة المسيح في هذه السنوات القليلة غيرت العالم *

*وقسمته ... قبل الميلاد ... بعد الميلاد *

*وإن كانت رسالة المسيح قصيرة ... لكنها كانت مُؤثرة *

*تغيِّر السارق وتجعله يُعطي *
لوقا 19 : 8 
فوقف زكا وقال للرب: «ها أنا يا رب *أعطي* نصف أموالي للمساكين 
وإن كنت قد وشيت بأحد *أرد أربعة أضعاف*».
​*بالنسبة للغزوات ... مملكة المسيح ليست من هذا العالم *
يوحنا 18 : 36 
أجاب يسوع: «*مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم*. 
لو كانت مملكتي من هذا العالم لكان خدامي يجاهدون 
لكي لا أسلم إلى اليهود. *ولكن الآن ليست مملكتي من هنا*».

​*لا غزوات ... ولا قتل ... ولا سيف ... ولا دماء ... في المسيحية *

*إلهنا إله سلام فقد قال *
يوحنا 14 : 27 
«*سلاما* أترك لكم. سلامي أعطيكم. ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا. 
*لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب*. 
​*أخي لن تعرف السلام إلا في المسيح *

*ولن تهدأ نفسك إلا عند المسيح *

*لا تعانده بل إقبل كلامة بفرح *

*تحيا سعيدًا للأبد *



​.
​


----------



## aymonded (5 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام لشخصك العزيز
أخي الفاضل أولاً كلامك لا يدل على أنك عايز اصلاً مسيحية ولا غيره، أنت داخل تسخر وتستهزأ، لكن أرجوك لا أنا بل محبة الله، أن تبحث لا عن دين تعتنقه ولا عن ناس تسخر منهم وتستهزأ بافكارهم أو عقيدتهم، بل ابحث عن الله الحي الحقيقي الشاهد لنفسه والذي يُعلن ذاته لمن يطلبه بإخلاص قلب، فركز على معرفة الله وسيبك من الناس ولا يصح إطلاقاً أن تسخر من أحد أو تستهزأ به مهما ما كان في نظرك إنسان سيء أو غير صالح أو حتى ضد ما تعتنقه وتظن فيه كل سوء، فلك أن تحترم إنسانية كل شخص مهما من كان هو، اقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*تانى ........................................؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2013)

القديس بولس الرسول كان اسمه شاول ومن اكثر المضطهدين للمسيح والمسحيين 
الرب يسوع تحنن عليه واظهر له الحقيقة وعرفه طريق الحق وجعله يميز الحق من الضلال
ادعو لرب المجد يسوع ان يتحنن عليك مثلما تحنن على شاول وجعله قديس يعلم ويعظ الناس بكلمة الله الحى ..
عليك ان تسعى فى معرفة الحق لا بقلب ساخر او نفس حاقدة  .. الرب ينور بصيرتك لكى ترى نوره وتشعر بمحبته لك


----------



## بايبل333 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

anass1 قال:


> سلام انا اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية . ولكن اريد دليل قاطع على ان المسيحية هي الحق.و شكرا


*هناك     شيء واحد وهو الذي يبرهن لي قيامة يسوع     المسيح منذ ألفي عام مضت، إنه التحول الذى     يحدث في حياة الملايين من البشر عندما     يرتبطون بالإيمان بشخص يسوع. وبالرغم من     أنهم قد أتوا من كل المراتب الاجتماعية      للحياة     ومن كل بلدان وأمم العالم، إلا أنهم تغيروا     بطرق فائقة وعجبة ومتشابهة. بدءا من     الأستاذ اللامع الذكي وحتى أكثر الأشخاص     شراسة وهمجية. فعندما يضع الشخص ثقته في     المسيح تبدأ حياته في التغيير. *


*ويقول     البعض إن ذلك هو مجرد تفكير إيجابي، أو     يعتذرون ببساطة عن ذلك قائلين أن ذلك لا يدل     على شيء. المسيحية ليست فقط تجربة شخصية،     فهناك حقيقة موضوعية تمثل الركن الأساسي     لها. وهذه الحقيقة الموضوعية هي شخص يسوع     المسيح وقيامته.*


*إن     اختبار التحول والتغيير المسيحي ليس هو عمل     غسيل للمخ، إلا أنه بالرغم من كونه اختبار     شخصي، لكنه مؤسس على حقيقة موضوعية، وقد     تكرر بطريقة درامية، لعدد لا حصر له من     المرات في حياة أنواع كثيرة من البشر. وفي     الحقيقة لقد أشار بولس الرسول إلى القوة     الديناميكية لاختبار المسيحي عندما كتب     للكورنثوسيين مخبرا إياهم بالآثي: "لا     تضلوا، لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان ولا فاسقون     ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور. ولا سارقون     ولا طماعون ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا     خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله. وهكذا كان أناس     منكم لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم     الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا" (1 كو 9:6-11).*






*بقلم الدكتور القس جوش ماكدويل 
*​


----------



## أَمَة (6 نوفمبر 2013)

anass1 قال:


> سلام انا اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية . ولكن اريد دليل قاطع على ان المسيحية هي الحق.و شكرا


 
المسيحية هي تبني الله للإنسان بالمسيح يسوع.  
فكلمة مسيحية منسوبة للمسيح وليست إسم دين من صنع البشر لكي تُعتنق....
فهل تريد أن تكون إبنا لله بالتبني بالمسيح يسوع؟ 
عليك أن تقبل المسيح إلها ومخلصا. 
كيف؟
صلي من كل قلبك الى الإله الحي الذي خلق السماوات والأرض من أجل الإنسان لأنه أحبه قبل أن يخلقه، وخلقه ليشاركه الحياة الأبدية، ولكن الإنسان بحرية الإختيار الذي منحه اياه الله [من محبته به] صدق كذبة ابليس واختار ان ينمو ويكبر بالمعرفة بعيدا عن الله معتمدا على ذاته، فكان الموت نتيجة خياره الذي فصله عن الحياة نفسها = عن الله.

صلي لهذا الإله الحي الذي يحبك محبة تفوق تصورك وعقلك، والذي من أجل خلاص البشر من الموت الأبدي -وانت منهم- ظهر لنا إنسانا بالمسيح يسوع وغلب الموت بموته لنصير نحن الذين قبلناه أبناء لله بالمسيح، ..... *صلي لهذا الإله أن يظهر لك الحق حقا لتتبعه ويريك الباطل باطلا لتتجنبه*.
 
تأكد لو صليت من كل قلبك وانت فعلا تريد معرفة الحق، الرب سيظهره لك وستعرفه أنه وحده الإله الحقيقي، و*حينئذٍ لن تحتاج الى الدليل القاطع من الناس.*
 
*الرب معك.*


----------



## anass1 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

ارجوكم لا تخرجوا لي عن الموضوع . اما ما قالته العضوة امة فانني ادعو الذي خلق العالم  ان يريني الحق . ولكن الى الان لم اصل الى شيء . ولكن الان متبع الاسلام و في الوقت الذي يكون فيه دليل قاطع على ان المسيحية هي الحق فانني ساتبعها.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXX
XXX

تم حذف الكلام الخارج عن الموضوع والذي يسيء الى شخص العضو نفسه في الدرجة الأولى.


----------



## أَمَة (6 نوفمبر 2013)

تم حذف جميع المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع

الرجاء الإلتزام بالرد على السؤال* فقط* 
و*عدم طرح اسئلة خارجة عن الموضوع*
و*عدم* *الرد* على اسئلة خارجة يطرحها صاحب الموضوع ​


----------



## أَمَة (6 نوفمبر 2013)

anass1 قال:


> ارجوكم لا تخرجوا لي عن الموضوع .


 
أنت أول من خرجت عن الموضوع في أكثر من مشاركة تعديت فيها على مشرف وعلى عضو واتهمتهما بما لم يصدر عنهما، واستحقيت مخالفة بسبب ذلك 



anass1 قال:


> اما ما قالته العضوة امة فانني ادعو الذي خلق العالم  ان يريني الحق . ولكن الى الان لم اصل الى شيء . ولكن الان متبع الاسلام و في الوقت الذي يكون فيه دليل قاطع على ان المسيحية هي الحق فانني ساتبعها.
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXX
> XXX
> ...


 
 إتبع الإسلام يا ابني كما شئت والى متى تشاء
المسيحية ليست حزبا تريد إضافة أعداد له لتقويته، ولا تنتهِ قوتها على الأرض بل تبدأ فيها وتكتمل في السماوات.

الدليل القاطع على المسيحية لن تجده سوى في قلبك عندما يشع فيه نور الروح القدس لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول (1كور 12:3 ):

[Q-BIBLE]
وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَقُولَ: «يَسُوعُ رَبٌّ»* إِلاَّ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*.
[/Q-BIBLE]

لأن الذي استنار من الروح القدس يعترف بالمسيح يسوع كربّ ومخلّص وهذا يعني أنه يؤمن بألوهية المسيح. فالفرد الذي يتأمل بيسوع بمجرد عينيه غير المستنيرتين من الروح القدس لا يرى فيه سوى إنسانيته. وقد يصل إلى الإقرار بأن المسيح كان رجلاً عظيماً وبأن مبادئه سامية للغاية. هذا كل ما يمكن لإنسان غير مستنير أن يرى في المسيح*. لكن ذلك غير كافٍ لأنه نصف الحقيقة*. *وحالما يجدد الروح القدس الإنسان وينير بصيرته الروحية* *فإذ ذاك يرى نفسه خاطئاً أمام الله ومحكوماً عليه بالقصاص، ويرى في نفس الوقت بعين الإيمان الجديدة أن يسوع المسيح هو حقاً ابن الله المتجسد الذي صُلب لأجل خطاياه وقام من الأموات وهو جالس الآن عن يمين الله الآب بكل سلطان وعظمة.*

الله يعطي روحه القدوس للقلوب الطاهرة التي تطلبه من دون غش وبتواضع من دون ان تفرض عليه ماذا يكون.... تذكر أه هو الخالق والكائن الأزلي وانت المخلوق من العدم .


----------



## بايبل333 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

anass1 قال:


> ارجوكم لا تخرجوا لي عن الموضوع . اما ما قالته العضوة امة فانني ادعو الذي خلق العالم  ان يريني الحق . ولكن الى الان لم اصل الى شيء . ولكن الان متبع الاسلام و في الوقت الذي يكون فيه دليل قاطع على ان المسيحية هي الحق فانني ساتبعها.
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXX
> XXX
> ...



أنت دخلت فقط لكى تجادل ما الا فقط ليس للبحث عن ايمان ولا يحزنون   لذا نصيحتي لك ان تقرا الانجيل المقدس لأنه طريقك الوحيد لمعرفة المسيح معرفة سليمة وصادقة وسليمة.
لاتدع عصبيتك تقودك وعماك الروحى يجعلانك تسير وراء الخطيئة  الحقيقة المرة يا صديقيهي انك لا تريد معرفة الحق اطلاقا، لذا تحور وتدور  في الدائرة نفسها...الحقيقة لا وقت لدي للمجادلات المكررة او للرد بالمثل  على عبارات فيها اسفاف مبطن


----------



## KARMA777 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

حسالك نفس السؤال
ايه الدليل القاطع على ان الاسلام هو الدين الصحيح
سؤال تانى .. ايه هى معجزة رسول الاسلام اللى بيها اصدقه

تخيل بقى معجزات المسيح اللامتناهية فى ال3 سنوات 
وبعد ما الناس عرفت معجزاته ورسولك نفسه اقر بمعجزات المسيح ويجى المسيح ويقولى انا والاب واحد من رانى فقد راى الاب .. 
واصلا اليهود سلمه المسيح للصلب لاتهامه بالتجديف يعنى بيساوى نفسه بربنا وبياله نفسه
وانا كعابرة تركت ضلال الاسلام اقدر اقولك ان الاسلام ليس بدين سماوى لكن دين وضعى لايتناسب مع كل زمان ومكان زى ما بتضحكو على نفسكو
​


----------



## EMad Thaabet (9 نوفمبر 2013)

anass1 قال:


> سلام انا اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية . ولكن اريد دليل قاطع على ان المسيحية هي الحق.و شكرا



انا لا اعرف نيتك فى السوال فاى ان كانت سوالك يستحق ان تتعب من اجلة وتبحث لانة متعلق باخرتك !!! فلا تتهاون فى ذالك وليس شىء يهمك اكثر من ذاللك

سوال يستحق ان تجيب علية فامتحنو كل الاشياء وتمسكوا بالحسن  ان تبحث عن اخرتك وخلاصك يستحق منك بعض التعب ابحث افعل كما قال طه حسين  ان ظللت فى بيتى اظن ان بيتى افضل البيوت اما ان خرجت اعرف حقيقتا ما فى بيتى سواء كان افضل ام اسوء  فابحث بنفسك الله اعطاك عقل لتميز بة وتكون حر فى اختيارك  ابحث جيداا

وتاكد ان سالت صاحب الشأن بايمان سيرد عليك ويخبرك اين الحقيقة 

*
هل هوالحق….؟؟؟.اسأله انت…..هو *_سيجيبك _*اليوم لانه حي

المسيح: اسألوا تعطوا.اطلبوا تجدوا.اقرعوا يفتح لكم. مت 7:7

يسوع المسيح هو هو امسا واليوم والى الابد. عب 8:13
*

لكن حين تسمع صوتة!!!

اليوم إن سمعتم صوته فلا "تقسوا قلوبكم " مز 95 : 9


----------



## صوت الرب (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*أنا متأكد من ان المسيحية هي الحق ليس لتعاليمها
أو لأني ولدت فيها أو لطرق العبادة فيها
فالمسئلة ليس في أختيار دين لتقوم بأعمال عبادية فيه
 المسئلة هي في معرفة ألله نفسه
 و هذا ما تعمله لك المسيحية
فهي الديانة الوحيدة التي تعاش عبر الأتصال المباشر مع الله
 عن طريق عمل علاقة حقيقية مع الله نفسه ...
 أنا لا أقول لك افعل تلك الأعمال المعينة أو تلفظ بهذا الكلام المعين
 لتصبح مسيحي أو لتدخل الجنة !!!
بل أدخل الله إلى حياتك و تعامل معه مباشرة
 كأب لك و كصديق و هو سيملئك و يعلمك و يوجه لك حياتك

و الرب نفسه واقف على قلبك و قلب كل انسان يقرع و ينتظر منك و من كل إنسان
أن يفتح قلبه للرب و حينها سيدخل الرب بنفسه و يشعره بوجوده و يمتعه بنعم فائقة
و يجري في داخله الحياة و السلام الداخلي و المحبة للكل حتى محبة الأعداء

إن أردت هذا فقط صلي الصلاة التالية:
أيها الرب أعرف أنك تحبني جدا ... أنا أقبل محبتك لي و اريد أن
تكون لي علاقة حقيقية حية معك أنت ... أدخل على حياتي و اجعلني ابنا لك ... إشعرني بوجودك و علمني وصاياك و طرقك لأكون ابنا مخلصا لك ... و امحي جميع خطاياي المهينة لك ... و إمنحني أن ابدأ صفحة جديدة معك ... و أجعلك أيها الرب فوق كل شي فوق رغباتي و شهواتي ... أنت الأساس و الكل فاني ... شكرا لسماعك صلاتي
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت الرب قال:


> *
> 
> 
> إن أردت هذا فقط صلي الصلاة التالية:
> ...



*المهم يصليها بقلبه- مش يردد كلام *


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 نوفمبر 2013)

anass1 قال:


> سلام انا اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية . ولكن اريد دليل قاطع على ان المسيحية هي الحق.و شكرا



وهل الموضوع سهل اعتناق المسيحيه 
وماذا نعطيك من دلائل وتريدها قاطعه اذا كنت لاتعترف بالكتاب المقدس وتقول عنه محرفا نقلا عن معتقداتك وموروثات اجدادك 
ولحد الان لم نعرف من الذي حرفه وما الذي حرف منه ولمصلحة من كان هذا التحريف الذي نسمع عنه
اذن بالنتيجه لا يوجد هناك ما نعطيه لك 
الا كتاب القرأن الذي انت متبع ومؤمن بكاتبه وما جاء فيه
وان شرحت لك ما كتب فيه 
ساكون مخالفا لقوانين القسم 
ما العمل اذن 
الحل بسيط وبيدك
اجمع كل ماكتب عن المسيح في القرأن 
وبتركيز دون الدخول بالترجمه لهذه الكلمات المكتوبه التي تسمى تفسيرا وكان الاجدر ان تسمى تحريفا 
انها كلمات وبالعربيه فلا تحتاج الى من يترجمها لك اذا كنت تتكلم العربيه وهذه الكلمات والصفات ليكن تركيزك على الصفات 
ستجد امرا واحدا لايقبل الشك 
المسيح هو 
ابن الله وكلمته وروحه 
وهو الله 
ان كنت مؤمنااااا بوجود الله


........

​


----------

